# Upgrading Grinder



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Seriously considering upgrading my Rancillio Rocky soon.

Budget £500-£600.

impressed with what I've read about the Mazzer Mini Electronic, but would be grateful for any advice please.

Currently using Rancillio Silvia, but plan to upgrade that later in the year too.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Does this need to be new?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

does it need to be on demand


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Preferably, yes.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

in your budget there are much better grinders than the mazzer mini, what space do you have?


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Sorry, I'm such a newbie, I don't even know what that means


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Where have you been reading that makes the mazer mini sound impressive may i ask please ?


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> in your budget there are much better grinders than the mazzer mini, what space do you have?


No real space restrictions.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Zimmerman said:


> Sorry, I'm such a newbie, I don't even know what that means


I would suggest reading this

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17519-Machines-what-do-you-get-for-your-money


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Where have you been reading that makes the mazer mini sound impressive may i ask please ?


BellaBarrista, who admittedly have an interest as they sell them! Also a couple of Taylor St. Baristas recommended them.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

or try this

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ask around on here and see if anything comes up, should be some great gear being passed on very soon as a rest of the ceado group buy


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> I would suggest reading this
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17519-Machines-what-do-you-get-for-your-money


Thank you.


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> in your budget there are much better grinders than the mazzer mini, what space do you have?


Plenty of space, suggestions welcome.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

With that budget I would go for used commercial. You will get 100000x the grinder for the money. And in the cup will also reflect this.

Actually I've just sold a grinder for a shade under 400 which would blow a Mazzer mini away. Worth looking out for another Royal if one should come up soon. Maybe someone will have one for sale soon if you keep an eye on the for sale thread.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

What are you pairing it with?

I went from a Rocky to a a Eureka Zenith 65e last year, which fits what you were saying and budget. I haven't posted an awful lot about it because there isn't an awful lot to say. It hasn't skipped a beat and goes about its duties with no fuss, little mess and little retention. All sorts of beans have been through it both large and oily, dry and small an it copes brilliantly. Consistent grind very little clumps and any produced really suggesting I've ground a bit too fine.

It was a massive step up from the rocky, which in whilst is a decent grinder in its own right doesn't have fine adjustments and is a bit inconsistent in grind quality particularly at finer settings (in my experience).

So new the 65e certainly fits the bill. It you are looking used you could spend less than intended and whilst you might not get a 65e it's probably worth considering compromising on he on demand requirement for a well looked after or refurbed Mazzer.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

By the way, 65e is only marginally wider than a Rocky, less depth but obviously much taller.


----------



## Davnt (Mar 27, 2015)

I saw someone selling a used Mazzer Mini for £125, why not grab that and get a new pair of burrs?







non-electronic though


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Davnt said:


> I saw someone selling a used Mazzer Mini for £125, why not grab that and get a new pair of burrs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that was the one on Gumtree, it's gone as the seller didn't get back to me (I was after it).


----------



## Davnt (Mar 27, 2015)

Rhys said:


> If that was the one on Gumtree, it's gone as the seller didn't get back to me (I was after it).


Yeah that's the one, seems like he bumped it up to £150 lol


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Davnt said:


> Yeah that's the one, seems like he bumped it up to £150 lol


Has he now? Told me someone was going to look at it on Sunday and if they didn't want it he'd let me know..


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just had a look and yep, same one... Must've had lots of interest so decided to cash in and make a few quid more. Looking at the pics on Gumtree it appears the burrs are missing..


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Sibling Chris said:


> What are you pairing it with?
> 
> I went from a Rocky to a a Eureka Zenith 65e last year, which fits what you were saying and budget. I haven't posted an awful lot about it because there isn't an awful lot to say. It hasn't skipped a beat and goes about its duties with no fuss, little mess and little retention. All sorts of beans have been through it both large and oily, dry and small an it copes brilliantly. Consistent grind very little clumps and any produced really suggesting I've ground a bit too fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, and all the other advice. I won't be taking the plunge for about another month but am currently leaning towards the Zenith 65e. I'm not keen on the idea of second hand, (partly snobbery! And in part because I'm hopeless technically/mechanically, if anything went wrong.

Whatever I get will only average around 4-5 shots a day, so this may be a little "over the top". Using a Rancillio Silvia at the moment, but I'm scheduling an upgrade for that in August.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

That is exactly the same position I was in....told myself I only needed a grinder and that would help me get a more consistent result....a few months later I'm upgrading my Silvia too! It's a slippery slope!


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Sibling Chris said:


> That is exactly the same position I was in....told myself I only needed a grinder and that would help me get a more consistent result....a few months later I'm upgrading my Silvia too! It's a slippery slope!


Have you upgraded your Silvia yet, or is that still a work in progress?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Zimmerman said:


> Thanks for this, and all the other advice. I won't be taking the plunge for about another month but am currently leaning towards the Zenith 65e. I'm not keen on the idea of second hand, (partly snobbery! And in part because I'm hopeless technically/mechanically, if anything went wrong.
> 
> Whatever I get will only average around 4-5 shots a day, so this may be a little "over the top". Using a Rancillio Silvia at the moment, but I'm scheduling an upgrade for that in August.


They isnt a huge amount that can go wrong from a well reconditioned grinder bought from a reliable source on here ..

In a home environment a commercial grinder ,if set up right will out last the owner

Equipment is recycled around members alot , so i wouldnt be afraid of buying off the sales threads on the forum

If you want new for new sakes , then by all means take that road for piece of mind ..

There is no such thing as over the top on this forum when it comes to equipment btw

Hopefully you will notice a difference in the cup with a change in grinder , this is some part will be effected by how consistent a routine you have with eh Silvia and the temp surfing it requires ..

Any questions please keep asking


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm upgrading from a Zenith 65E that I bought in february, it's a great grinder but for some silly reason I saw shiny and joined the recent group buy thread on here.

I'll be moving it on as soon as the Ceado I've bought arrives.

I was sold on the Zenith after reading DaveC's review of it compared to the Mazzer Mini.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Chockymonster said:


> I'm upgrading from a Zenith 65E that I bought in february, it's a great grinder but for some silly reason I saw shiny and joined the recent group buy thread on here.
> 
> I'll be moving it on as soon as the Ceado I've bought arrives.
> 
> I was sold on the Zenith after reading DaveC's review of it compared to the Mazzer Mini.


and hopefully it won't be too long!


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Chockymonster said:


> I'm upgrading from a Zenith 65E that I bought in february, it's a great grinder but for some silly reason I saw shiny and joined the recent group buy thread on here.
> 
> I'll be moving it on as soon as the Ceado I've bought arrives.
> 
> I was sold on the Zenith after reading DaveC's review of it compared to the Mazzer Mini.


Hurry up with the Ceado, I've got a spot waiting for your Zenith


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Zimmerman said:


> Have you upgraded your Silvia yet, or is that still a work in progress?


I upgraded it all last year. I'm on a sage dual boiler now with the 65e


----------

